# They say this is implants.



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

I think it's possible to be build like this. ???

Awful Plastic Surgery: The Worst Butt Implants Ever

If it is fake, do you think this may be the next obsession?


----------



## lipshock (Feb 19, 2008)

omg.

I'm speechless!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 19, 2008)

WTF????  She must think it looks good too since she's flaunting a thong!  That's just so wrong!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't mean to be sterotypical and all ..but damn how does a white girl have an ass like that ? lolz ...

if those are implants ..they really are ill suited to her frame ....where are the hips ...and thick thighs that normally accompan a buttock that large lolz...

If it really is her real ass...then more power to her for being comftarble with her Asset to flaunt it in a thong bikini lolz ..

if that was my body and my ass ..id prolly have some of that junk removed lolz ..but thats just me 

anyway I can't decide if its fake or not ...i just can't see somoone really wanting an ass that big on a body shaped like hers ..heh


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

I notice there is an outline of what could be an  implant on the side.  I see it especially as she bends over.  

I am leaning now that it is implants. Unless, someone can tell me that it's not.  

This is something else.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But, then, I think -- is it just a transition from all the other plastic surgeries?   

Geesh, I hope my niece doesn't want this next.  (((sigh)))


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2008)

Desperate.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 19, 2008)

ew..;lol that looks horribly unnatural.  I don't find anything appealing.  If that was me, I'd have it removed because I feel like theres a big hump on my ass.. ugh... that gives a new meaning to junk in the trunk...


----------



## breechan (Feb 19, 2008)

AHHAHA good one! Isn't it much better to build up your junk in the trunk through muscle building?

Meh, I heard those things hurt a lot. Imagine sitting on those thingies all day.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 19, 2008)

ewww it looks like someone put 2 balls in her butt lol


----------



## gracetre123 (Feb 19, 2008)

hahaha...horrible...


----------



## frocher (Feb 19, 2008)

Good lord that looks horrible.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow.  

She had dumps like a truck truck truck
Thighs like what what what
Baby move your butt butt butt


----------



## fingie (Feb 19, 2008)

oh.my.lord.     That's horrific.


----------



## sweetr (Feb 19, 2008)

How can she take a pair of pants on?


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 
_I'm speechless!_

 
Agreed! I wonder what will happen when her skin starts to sag... Gravity can be a real biatch!!

Like this... (Picture sourced from one of the Fwds)


----------



## user79 (Feb 19, 2008)

Pathetic.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_Agreed! I wonder what will happen when her skin starts to sag... Gravity can be a real biatch!!

Like this... (Picture sourced from one of the Fwds) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nunu (Feb 19, 2008)

eeew that looks gross!


----------



## little teaser (Feb 19, 2008)

nasty a**


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 19, 2008)

yuck.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 19, 2008)

what a shame! and she even has the audacity to strut it around like shes hot stuff. I dont think its real i mean i know some caucasian women with  big butts, but there is def. thighs or hips along with them. Its almost kinda like she just kinda taped on a butt.


----------



## Willa (Feb 19, 2008)

Sexy mamma


----------



## nunu (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_




Sexy mamma_

 





 LOL


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL that's just nasty and stupid. ewww...


----------



## msmack (Feb 19, 2008)

yikes!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_what a shame! and she even has the audacity to strut it around like shes hot stuff. I dont think its real i mean i know some caucasian women with  big butts, but there is def. thighs or hips along with them. Its almost kinda like she just kinda taped on a butt._

 
Maybe she thinks that since she paid for it, she may as well show it?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_




Sexy mamma_

 





  I am laughing so hard.  Oh, my gosh!  I bet she does think she is sexy.  Is that older man to the side taking a picture of her  butt with his cellphone?  She looks to be surrounded by men.  I hate to say it, but it looks like she has a hard a**.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

she should have 'spaulding' tattooed on the side


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 19, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA they look so ridiculous!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 19, 2008)

At first I couldn't see the site so I looed it up on Google Images and EVERY reult had a picture of Kim Kardashian!!!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Feb 19, 2008)

She looks like she has breast implants on her butt. Very flattering. :/


----------



## *KT* (Feb 19, 2008)

Almost choked on my Kung Po Chicken!  I imagine that's what my butt would look like if I was simultaneously stung by a bee on both ass cheeks.  LOL


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_Almost choked on my Kung Po Chicken!  I imagine that's what my butt would look like if I was simultaneously stung by a bee on both ass cheeks.  LOL_


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_Agreed! I wonder what will happen when her skin starts to sag... Gravity can be a real biatch!!

Like this... (Picture sourced from one of the Fwds) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The waves in that woman's abdomen represent lipsouction to the max.Someone got greedy-its not because of her age-you may have seen the Tara Reid pics? The lady's implants are too large. Implants need to be swapped out evey 5 to 10 years at the most. It may be simple surgery, but a lot can go wrong. A plastic surgeon I know of put breast and butt implants on a Japanese tourist, and the butt implants were a bit too large. The surrounding skin turned black and necrotic with snotty yellow edges and died and she needed massive antibiotics. The patient really was reticent to have them remove or size down, she was in a (foreign) hospital for a long, expensive stay.


----------



## *KT* (Feb 19, 2008)

It would have helped if the bikini lady remembered Rule #1 - skeletons don't have boobs.  She would have looked a whole lot better with the extra weight.

Just gross to think these women paid to look that way.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_The waves in that woman's abdomen represent lipsouction to the max.Someone got greedy-its not because of her age-you may have seen the Tara Reid pics? The lady's implants are too large. Implants need to be swapped out evey 5 to 10 years at the most. It may be simple surgery, but a lot can go wrong. A plastic surgeon I know of put breast and butt implants on a Japanese tourist, and the butt implants were a bit too large. The surrounding skin turned black and necrotic with snotty yellow edges and died and she needed massive antibiotics. The patient really was reticent to have them remove or size down, she was in a (foreign) hospital for a long, expensive stay._

 
My mother is in her 70s and her body isn't sagging like that at all.  You are so right.  She hasn't had any plastic surgery or sunbathed either.  My grandmother has passed.  However, I remember she was in her late 80s and still didn't have skin that looked like this either.   Her face showed age, because her job was to work outside all her life in the yard.  But again, her skin on her body was like she was in her 40s.  She always wore long sleeves year round.  Her skin was unbelievable for her age.  Of course, both had children.  I am here as their evidence.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 20, 2008)

Definitely fake for the girl who was saying she couldn't decide!

She should have paid the extra $1,000 and gone to an actual doctor.


----------



## frocher (Feb 20, 2008)

.......


----------



## redambition (Feb 20, 2008)

ewwwww.

i certainly hope it doesn't become the next craze. on the other hand - if it does catch on then we can laugh at all the bimbettes who suddenly turn up sporting beach ball asses with teeny tiny bodies.


----------



## Willa (Feb 20, 2008)

The old ladie's skin looks like its made of leather!
Brrrr


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_






 I am laughing so hard. Oh, my gosh! I bet she does think she is sexy. Is that older man to the side taking a picture of her butt with his cellphone? She looks to be surrounded by men. I hate to say it, but it looks like she has a hard a**._

 
thats exactly what i thought at first "omg is that creep taking cellphone pics of that thing"

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Maybe she thinks that since she paid for it, she may as well show it?_

 
 lol i mean it's understandable but if it is fake that's kinda like sporting around a botched boob job you know the ones where it literally look like it's out of the Flintstones


----------



## bouncebackqueen (Feb 20, 2008)

Awful


----------



## pahblov (Feb 20, 2008)

Apparently bum jobs are the new big thing in Brazil!


----------



## Weasel (Feb 23, 2008)

Nicole "Coco" Austin, anyone?


----------



## Calhoune (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow... that can't just be implants, I imagine all kinds of different stuff that shouldn't be in a persons body has been injected into her butt.

I love that site btw <3 haha


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_





Nicole "Coco" Austin, anyone?_

 
That's just gross.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_





Nicole "Coco" Austin, anyone?_

 
That looks really bizarre.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_





Nicole "Coco" Austin, anyone?_

 
Looks like someone stuffed a couple of Christmas hams in a pair of knickers.  Yeah, can't wrap my brain around the concept of ass-cleavage.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't avoid ass cleavage. I've got a bubble butt that won't stop. =/


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_





Nicole "Coco" Austin, anyone?_

 





And the original post?
EW. It's like basketballs shoved in her ass.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I can't avoid ass cleavage. I've got a bubble butt that won't stop. =/_

 
There's nothing wrong with that Shimmer. Sounds like a great thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, that Smooth cover shows someone's butt cleavage in reverse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is that possible?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2008)

Coco's ass is ridiculous. It's just bleh.


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 25, 2008)

i donnu, they just look extremely unnatural, and rather painful to me... like her skin is all extended because of the oversized implants


----------



## ncimfabulous (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm all for plastic surgery but OH MY GOSH what was she thinking it looks like somebody just put two grapefruits in her butt lol so sad.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 29, 2008)

*ew i love big bootys haha but that is so odd looking, it has to be fake cus shed def have large thighs from all the working out shed have to be doing to have an ass in that shape

have u guys ever heard of the model courtney black? shes white but has an ass thats huge, i love staring at her hahaha white girls can have big butts too but that picture really looks fake*


----------



## Labonte (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh wow thats not right! lol


----------



## damsel (Mar 5, 2008)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 highly disturbing...


----------



## kimmy (Mar 10, 2008)

coco's either done wayy too many squats or hasn't paid a doctor enough to do a good job.

that chick in the original post, probably implants since she has no thighs. i have no ass and my thighs are massive, so i'd imagine someone with an ass naturally that big would have plenty of thighs to go along with their chubby cheeks. but hey, she's in a thong so she must think she's hot shit...and that's what really matters, right?


----------



## triccc (Mar 10, 2008)

bad bad bad.

I've seen a lot of instances where rear end implants look so horrible.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Mar 10, 2008)

kim kardashian's butt implant was pretty visible in her playboy pics, which is odd - you would think they'd airbrush it out!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_kim kardashian's butt implant was pretty visible in her playboy pics, which is odd - you would think they'd airbrush it out!_

 

Totally agree.  I was watching this tv commercial and they showed her posing for the spread.  You could see it wasn't moving with her body just right.  I said, "What is that?"  That's before I knew they made implants for that area.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I think it's possible to be build like this. ???

Awful Plastic Surgery: The Worst Butt Implants Ever

If it is fake, do you think this may be the next obsession?_

 







She needs a brain implant if she thinks those look OK.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 10, 2008)

lmfao!!!  This made my day!  Especially with your comments, ladies!  I had a great laugh..

Now, I do not think that is real by any means.  I don't think it's possible to have skinny legs like that with an ass like that!  I mean, I don't know if I'm just weird, my the bottom of my ass cheek kinda meshes with my leg.  I have a nice, round butt, but it surely doesn't look like that!! 

haha


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Totally agree. I was watching this tv commercial and they showed her posing for the spread. You could see it wasn't moving with her body just right. I said, "What is that?" That's before I knew they made implants for that area._

 
I think I have been living under a rock because I thought that was all natural...

I think she is so beautiful.  I wonder what it looked like before.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 10, 2008)

This poor lady needs her butt implants redone or removed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Woman Pissed About Butt Implants


----------



## jillianjiggs (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_I think I have been living under a rock because I thought that was all natural...

I think she is so beautiful. I wonder what it looked like before.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nothing on that girl (or her sisters) is real!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_This poor lady needs her butt implants redone or removed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Woman Pissed About Butt Implants_

 
OMG! I can't believe 1) the news station showed that footage and 2) that the news anchors were laughing at the ladies expense!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_OMG! I can't believe 1) the news station showed that footage and 2) that the news anchors were laughing at the ladies expense!_

 
I would have never even known she had them.  She looked totally natural in her pants.  I think she was trying to educate people.  I would have wanted to die from embarrassment.   Undoubtedly, people are getting these more than than I thought. I really don't know.  People with small buns were happy with them or so I use to think. What the heck do I know?  I will have to show you what I am taking about.


----------



## mesopotamian (Mar 10, 2008)

OOOOMMMMMGGG! I was frozen in shock for 23048 hours,lol (i'm still shuddering) Y can't people be happy with what they have?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 10, 2008)

YouTube - Chic Jeans Wal-Mart Commercial from 1986

In this commercial, you will see these jeans that were made in the 80's. I don't know if they are still manufactured.  ( I hope not). They made you look like you had a small buns guaranteed.  

Then, they graduated in the Chic or some call them the Mom jeans.

YouTube - Early '90s Chic Mom Jeans Commercial

Ah, those were the days.  Jeans that made your buns look like coffee table,  your crotch a mile long, farmer John hunting rubber boots in the thighs, jab in the crotch & tapper in the ankle.  Yes, actually, people wanted to look bunless.  Wow, notice those jeans are going into the ocean.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 11, 2008)

*omg i saw kim k. on tv earlier, i flipped by trl on mtv and i so thought her butt looked fake. she def looked thinner then b4 too but her ass was a huge basketball shaped thing haha 

i never thought that b4 but earlier it looked really unnatural *


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 11, 2008)

Lola Luv   

Sandra Rose: I was wrong; Lola Luv is a fraud


Angel Lola Luv Ass: Fake Or Not?

I had no idea this was becoming a popular surgery.


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 11, 2008)

lol her ass looks like a turkey =]


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 11, 2008)

God thats weird


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 11, 2008)

I think the lady in very first picture had implants, because she had no donor tissue to use.  Others with enough, just get what is called the Brazilian Butt Lift. So, there it is. 

I did find an entertainer was admitting to getting the bun implants.  She did do it. 


Sabrina Focuses On Her Ass - Latin Gossip

This is just a site showing her transforming herself over the years.  

Metamorphoses of Sabrina Sabrok | FreakyMartin.com  (NSFW)

I had never heard of her, but many websites constantly talked about her and Kim K. & what they have in common.


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 12, 2008)

holly... that Sabrina S. is a little bit out of control.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 12, 2008)

omg that sabrina chick is nuts. whatever doctor(s) that performed on her are idiots 4 letting her do that to herself.


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 17, 2008)

HAHAHA!

I can't stop laughin'..that is the weirdest butt I have ever seen!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would have sued.  Definitely would have sued....and I would have won. Because that's just terrible.

Unfortunately, she seems to think it's awesome, walking around in public in a thong.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 22, 2008)

Eww!

Ba-donk-a-donk gone horribly wrong...


----------

